# a drawing of diddy kong



## bluebright (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, I don't care what anyone else says, I like donkey kong country and I love diddy kong...and if anyone disagrees with me, their wrong...well maybe not, but still if you don't like him you can beat the crap outta the damn chimp in brawl. 

www.myzanyadventure.com


----------



## nephdj (Nov 28, 2007)

nice drawing


----------



## OSW (Nov 28, 2007)

ha, yeah it's pretty good.

diddy kong is an awesome character.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 28, 2007)

lol "Because I love him " That doesnt look like that ..


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 28, 2007)

Play Chimp, haha nice.

Good drawing, hope to see more


----------



## Nero (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow... Bluebright, did you draw that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## azotyp (Dec 1, 2007)

Marvolous i will put it as my wallpaper
















not


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 1, 2007)

the antennas are detached from the tv

[email protected]


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 1, 2007)

Not bad, but are you really sure you love him?


----------



## bluebright (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm glad some of you noticed the 'play chimp' mag. do any of you know what its like to draw a monkey in a bikini?


----------



## Railgun (Dec 6, 2007)

nice draw!
hope to see more caricature Game characters.


----------

